# Software Updates Required?



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

With the latest software update rumors of Autopilot Super "nag", my question is : "Are updates forced to the car after a certain period of time or can you opt to not update until you want to, say never? Just hypothetical but I really like the autopilot now and the rumors of the new update cutting nag times to double is something I would like to for go.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

so you would rather go without new improvements than install an update that may change the timing of the reminders to use it as it was designed to be used based on antidotal information?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Tom Bodera said:


> With the latest software update rumors of Autopilot Super "nag", my question is : "Are updates forced to the car after a certain period of time or can you opt to not update until you want to, say never? Just hypothetical but I really like the autopilot now and the rumors of the new update cutting nag times to double is something I would like to for go.


You are not forced to update (at least as far as I can tell). That said, I agree with @MelindaV -- super nag shouldn't be a nag, because your hands should be on the wheel. Meanwhile AP got better, the UI cards area awesome (no more accidental wipers), and it feels like acceleration is back!


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks for the info.

I would like it to be my choice based on available information. Different features are used by different people in different degrees. That being said, updates are important to have known issues corrected and improved functionality of existing and new features.

As @TrevP mentioned in his latest video, it would be to have release notes before updating.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

May be not optimal, but if you want release notes before installing, likely all you have to do is wait a couple of hours. Seems they get posted here within minutes of the first person getting an update and doing the install. I do know what you mean though, maybe even Tesla maintaining a page of SW releases and the notes that go along with them.


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

New updates coming based on this.

https://electrek.co/2018/06/13/tesla-autopilot-hold-steering-wheel-alerts-complaints/

Note the change from hand detection went from 4-5 mins depending on speed and car follow to as low as every 15-20 seconds. Not saying it's a bad thing just facts.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Tom Bodera said:


> New updates coming based on this.
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/06/13/tesla-autopilot-hold-steering-wheel-alerts-complaints/
> 
> Note the change from hand detection went from 4-5 mins depending on speed and car follow to as low as every 15-20 seconds. Not saying it's a bad thing just facts.


Actually it's not 4-5 minutes but 1 minute in prior firmware, I timed it. Now it's down to 30 seconds. 1 minute I can handle but 30 seconds is a bit much but I suspect Tesla will eventually relax on the nag once the software is solid and reliable.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I thought I remember reading somewhere that there were warrranty implications for not choosing to update your firmware…

When getting service, it's possible your car may be updated.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Tom Bodera said:


> With the latest software update rumors of Autopilot Super "nag", my question is : "Are updates forced to the car after a certain period of time or can you opt to not update until you want to, say never? Just hypothetical but I really like the autopilot now and the rumors of the new update cutting nag times to double is something I would like to for go.


AFAIK, updates are currently optional -- you get notified, but you need to initiate them. (Of course, if you take your car for service, you may find that it has been automatically updated to the latest firmware...)
The need for initiating it is clear: it cannot be done automatically, since it takes considerable time to complete. Even with the firmware already downloaded to the car, the update could still take 15-20mins.

However, it's dangerous to turn down updates, since some parts of the updates deal directly with safety issues. In fact, it's not hard to imagine that some updates may be legally required in the future. So I suspect Tesla will need to find a way to force safety-related updates -- e.g., by refusing to honor your warranty if your car still runs on some much older firmware. (Insurance companies would probably move even sooner on that, with similar approaches, such as refusing to assume costs if the problem/accident was related in any way to ignored firmware updates.)

I agree that some other updates could be optional (we've all experience FW "upgrades" to our phones that made them clearly worse...), so perhaps at some point Tesla could have two categories of updates -- required ones, having to do with safety, the underlying car infrastructure (battery, motor, etc.), changed regulations, etc., and optional ones, addressing convenience features.

In the case of the nags, though, that would presumably fall in the safety category and be required...


----------

